# This could be my 'All time' favourite...



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I think this may possibly be one of the loveliest pieces l've made, - (and l'm not one to give myself praise! .... in fact l'm probably my biggest critic.)
I've fallen in love with this one though! 

I'm finding myself using natural materials more and more, and my favourite things to work with lately seem to be moss, flowers, lichens, butterfly wings, seashells, feathers, Connemara marble & semi-precious gemstones, and even the iridescent green beetle wings...
... and if they're beautiful, all the glory goes to the Creator! 
I just put them together.

What l'm doing now though, is pretty fiddly. The butterfly wings are so delicate, and blow away easily! and the wildflowers l use are so tiny!

Anyway, here is my latest flower pendant .... A glass teardrop bottle, capped with a silver filigree cone, and a little blue glass flower bead.

l think it's Romantic and Elegant. It reminds me of a little antique perfume bottle, or something you might find in a curiosity shop.

Plus some more progress on the butterfly wing vintage-style glass lockets. I've made a long copper chain for the blue Morpho butterfly one (all wings ethically sourced, from ones that have died naturally) - with vintage beads, - the green & black butterfly one has a wildflower sprig in it, and the small rectangular one, (2in x 1.25in). simply has a piece of butterfly wing in.
Oh, ...and a forget-me-not locket!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

All are just beautiful! Looking at them gives a very peaceful feeling.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous and it is romantic!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> All are just beautiful! Looking at them gives a very peaceful feeling.


Awww thanks , my lg friend!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning work! :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

You're a true artist.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love them all ! You are very patient to do such intricate work. &#128522;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you, but l still think the True Artist is the One who made what l use &#128588;&#128080;&#128156;&#128591;


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are all truly beautiful.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful one of a kind .......you are a true Artist


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Such delicate work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You do beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

bethshangirl said:


> Thank you, but l still think the True Artist is the One who made what l use 🙌👐💜🙏


For the beauty of the earth,
for the glory of the skies,
for the love which from our birth
over and around us lies;
Lord of all, to thee we raise
this our hymn of grateful praise.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I love all of your work, but some just take my breath away! Love the latest, can see why it may be your all time favorite.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Thank you, but l still think the True Artist is the One who made what l use 🙌👐💜🙏


Ha! Exactly right.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So pretty,Went past a garden yesterday,The lawn needed cutting,But it was full of Forget- me -nots


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your creativeness is inspiring to us all...and all your creations are beautiful...


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Love them.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

bethshangirl said:


> I think this may possibly be one of the loveliest pieces l've made, - (and l'm not one to give myself praise! .... in fact l'm probably my biggest critic.)
> I've fallen in love with this one though!
> 
> I'm finding myself using natural materials more and more, and my favourite things to work with lately seem to be moss, flowers, lichens, butterfly wings, seashells, feathers, Connemara marble & semi-precious gemstones, and even the iridescent green beetle wings...
> ...


So,so,lovely.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

You do BEAUTIFUL work! My compliments!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

They are all lovely. You are very talented!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all so much! Kind words, - l give God the glory!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful . You are very talented....


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Top Tier Knits said:


> For the beauty of the earth,
> for the glory of the skies,
> for the love which from our birth
> over and around us lies;
> ...


One of my favorite hymns.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I think this may possibly be one of the loveliest pieces l've made,
> 
> I believe that you are right, but I've seen all the work that you have posted on here and I could never pick a favorite. Everything that you do is extraordinary.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

All are beautiful and so delicate.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

So very beautiful. I can see why you love it so much. All are simply gorgeous.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful as always! xo ws


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely! I love the brooch I bought from you just before Christmas.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I think this may possibly be one of the loveliest pieces l've made, - (and l'm not one to give myself praise! .... in fact l'm probably my biggest critic.)
> I've fallen in love with this one though!
> 
> I'm finding myself using natural materials more and more, and my favourite things to work with lately seem to be moss, flowers, lichens, butterfly wings, seashells, feathers, Connemara marble & semi-precious gemstones, and even the iridescent green beetle wings...
> ...


*************
That first pendant is absolutely beautiful! I love all those with the butterfly wings too. I think your work is outstanding and so original. You feel a great love for nature and it shows. There isn't a piece shown that isn't outstanding! Good for you. Isn't it fun? and isn't it wonderful that your work makes you happy?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Ha! Exactly right.


You are a true artist . An amazing number of those posting on this topic are true artists. Each of us has artistic ability of some kind. Art is creating - be it food, be it natures treasures like yours, be it drawing a picture , reading and imagining what is written in a book. So many things bring out the feelings of an artist in all of us.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You are a true artist . An amazing number of those posting on this topic are true artists. Each of us has artistic ability of some kind. Art is creating - be it food, be it natures treasures like yours, be it drawing a picture , reading and imagining what is written in a book. So many things bring out the feelings of an artist in all of us.


Thank you Shirley! You are such a talented artist yourself! and l see some really beautiful creations on here....
KP is a wealth of inspiration! Hilary x


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the lovely comments!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beth these are exquisite!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Soooo beautiful, Hilary. You just keep evolving!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

They are all beautiful, but I really think I have to agree with you that tear drop bottle is the best! I think I would have to say it is my favorite of everything that you have shown us. The Creator might have made your materials for you, but he gave you the talent to be able to put them together and make beautiful things for the rest of us!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

All quite beautiful but my favorite is the wildflower pendant!


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

I absolutely adore the butterfly pendants. They all have a very fairy esque charm about them


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

gorgeous, i love all the things you make and thank you so much for sharing


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Your creations are astounding! I love this piece!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------

